
Which startups started out on credit cards? - terpua

======
terpua
Did Google, Yahoo or eBay? Others?

~~~
terpua
I read from Founders@Work that Evan Willams had to dip into his Visa (or
MC/AMEX) stash to keep Blogger alive.

